# [ISP] von arcor zu 1&1 ?



## akrite (11. November 2006)

Moin,
wer hat es schon mal geschafft von arcor zu 1&1 zu wechseln? Ich wollte das tun, weil das Angebot so verlockend ist, 2x Flat für 19,xx später 29,xx. Anscheinend bekommt es niemand bei 1&1 gebacken festzustellen das ich bei arcor bin und nicht bei T-com. Hat jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## Dr Dau (11. November 2006)

Hallo!



			
				1und1 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *23. Ich habe keinen T-DSL Anschluss bei der T-Com, sondern einen DSL-Anschluss bzw. einen Telefonanschluss eines anderen Anbieters. Wie wechsle ich zu 1&1?*
> 
> Die Voraussetzung für einen reibungslosen Umzug zu uns ist ein Telefonanschluss bzw. ein T-DSL Anschluss der T-Com, z.B. T-DSL 1000. Falls Sie den Anschluss eines anderen Anbieters - z.B. Arcor, Hansenet, etc. gebucht haben, folgen Sie einfach den folgenden Schritten:
> 
> ...


Quelle: 1und1de (Häufige Fragen)

Hintergrund dürfte wohl der sein, dass 1und1 Reseller von T-Com/T-Online ist.

Aber wie kommst Du auf 2x Flat?
Auf der Startseite zu 3DSL steht "3DSL Einführungspreis: 6 Monate lang werden 19,99 EUR berechnet, danach 29,99 EUR/Monat.".

Zu den 16.000 kBit/s:
Hört sich ja erstmal verlockend an  ..... wenn da nicht das "kleingedruckte" währe.
Denn dieses besagt dass Du nur die Geschwindigkeit bekommst, die bei Dir technisch machbar ist.
Es könnte also theoretisch passieren dass 1und1 behauptet dass bei Dir z.b. nur DSL 1000 machbar ist.
Daher solltest Du Deine alten Rechnungen aufbewahren, um so im Zweifel nachweisen zu können welche Geschwindigkeit sie Dir auf jedenfall bieten können sollten (nämlich die, die Du zur Zeit hast).

Ich weiss ja nicht worauf es Dir primär ankommt, aber TNG bietet sogar 20.000/1.024 kBit/s (up/down) an. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## akrite (12. November 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Hintergrund dürfte wohl der sein, dass 1und1 Reseller von T-Com/T-Online ist.


...na dann ist alles klar. Ich dachte, ich könnte einfach so wechseln, wie ich zu arcor gewechselt habe.


> Aber wie kommst Du auf 2x Flat?


Geworben wird doch mit einer 3xFlatrate(Telefon,DSL,Movie) wobei mir Movie echt egal ist


> Auf der Startseite zu 3DSL steht "3DSL Einführungspreis: 6 Monate lang werden 19,99 EUR berechnet, danach 29,99 EUR/Monat.".


...genau das war ja so verlockend, 6Monate den halben Preis inkl. aller Telefonate und dann eben 29,99


> Zu den 16.000 kBit/s:


...die sind mir nicht so wichtig, der Sparfaktor ist der Punkt


> TNG bietet sogar 20.000/1.024 kBit/s (up/down) an.


...ist zwar Lokal, aber Preis/Leistung stimmt nicht, zumindest gegenüber dem Wettbewerb.


----------



## Dr Dau (12. November 2006)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> Geworben wird doch mit einer 3xFlatrate(Telefon,DSL,Movie) wobei mir Movie echt egal ist


Ah, dann habe ich Dich nur falsch verstanden.





> ...die sind mir nicht so wichtig, der Sparfaktor ist der Punkt


Kenne ich. 


> ...ist zwar Lokal, aber Preis/Leistung stimmt nicht, zumindest gegenüber dem Wettbewerb.


Preis/Leistung stimmt schon, Qualität hat halt ihren Preis. 
TNG verkauft seine Produkte halt nicht wie andere zu Dumpingpreisen..... wo letztenendes die Qualität drunter leidet.
In ca. 8 Jahren habe ich nur 2 mal Probleme gehabt..... einmal hatte sich der Mailserver aufgehangen gehabt und einmal ist der RAM vom Einwahlserver abgeraucht.
Komisch dass es bei den grossen wie z.b. T-Online oder AOL öfter mal Probleme gibt.


----------



## akrite (12. November 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> In ca. 8 Jahren habe ich nur 2 mal Probleme gehabt..... einmal hatte sich der Mailserver aufgehangen gehabt und einmal ist der RAM vom Einwahlserver abgeraucht.
> Komisch dass es bei den grossen wie z.b. T-Online oder AOL öfter mal Probleme gibt.


...naja, ich habe eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit T-com/T-online.de gemacht, bis auf den Preis (damals 79,- für DSL-Flat, ISDN-Comfort), die Supportline ist gut erreichbar, kompetent und nett und rufen sogar zurück. Bei arcor hingegen ist die Supportline sehr sehr schlecht erreichbar und völlig inkompetent(naja, zumindest der den ich an der Strippe hatte) : Nachdem ich mal nicht ins I-net kam (kam auch bei T-online vor), rief ich dort an und meldete dieses, mit der Frage ob es bekannt sei, das ein Knoten abgeraucht bzw. eine Vermittlungsstelle weggehängt hätte ? Er spulte daraufhin seine Liste ab : geben Sie mir mal Ihre IP, ich versuche sie mal anzupingen. Ich gab sie ihm und er versuchte, versuchte , versuchte ... Schlussendlich kam er auch auf den Trichter das er mich nicht erreichen können (gratulation), er empfiehl mir die Software neuzuinstallieren, am besten gleich den ganzen Rechner (Virus etc. war seine Vermutung), da war mir das zu blöde, habe nix gemacht und siehe da, am Abend war alles wieder OK - hat wohl jemand irgendwas resetet.
Jetzt stelle man sich mal vor, da hätte ein Ahnungsloser (die gibt es zu Hauf) angerufen. Der wäre stundenlang am Arbeiten gewesen...


----------

